# Moving to Edmonton



## MKM312 (Sep 29, 2013)

hi, 
New to this forum, we're moving to Edmonton in the new year. We have two young children and would value any advice on good areas to look at for initial rental properties. We've been recommended sherwood park, but other than that haven't got a clue. Only got the job offer last week. 
Thanks in advance,
Karen


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

MKM312 said:


> hi,
> New to this forum, we're moving to Edmonton in the new year. We have two young children and would value any advice on good areas to look at for initial rental properties. We've been recommended sherwood park, but other than that haven't got a clue. Only got the job offer last week.
> Thanks in advance,
> Karen


I live in Edmonton. Asking where to move in Edmonton is kinda of vague. Edmonton and it's suburbs (Sherwood Park and St. Albert) have a combined population of over a million people. 

Generally speaking most people live is some proximity to their work. For example I don't think a lot of people live in the south area of Edmonton, but their job is in the deep north of Edmonton. That commute could easily be over an hour one way.

What part of the Edmonton is work/job going to be located?


----------



## MKM312 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. My husband has accepted a job with Epcor and has been told he will work in both the north and south depots. We don't know where they are. We have been given a contact for another family who have just moved over and they are living in Westwood. Which is apparently close to the north depot. Mark has another call with Epcor tomorrow so hopefully find out more info.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


MKM312 said:


> Thanks for your replies. My husband has accepted a job with Epcor and has been told he will work in both the north and south depots. We don't know where they are. We have been given a contact for another family who have just moved over and they are living in Westwood. Which is apparently close to the north depot. Mark has another call with Epcor tomorrow so hopefully find out more info.


Indeed, Westwood is next to Epcor's north depot. Commuting to the south will take your husband 30-40 minutes, depending on traffic and road conditions, and you will be 10 minutes from downtown.

Whilst I wouldn't be able to elaborate about schools or safety, this is a mature neighbourhood with small homes. There's a rec-Center (Grand-Trunk) relatively close by, and there's two shopping malls near it: Londonderry mall and West Edmonton Mall.

And, if you will be joining the workforce there are lots of companies (any size/field) close by.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## cerrinhopkins (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi new to this thread, me my hubby and 3 little boys are hoping to move to Canada Calgary to make a better life for our boys, we have been in contact with a guy Allen clowes and for a generous amount of money he'll help to get us settled with home job etc I was just wondering if anyone has heard of him or made the move to Canada with his help?! Anyways, I have spoke to a friend of the family and for a fraction of the amount they have said to do it ourselves but the thing is it might be easy for some but we haven't a clue where to start and have been told to come out and experience the country so we're coming out in January do we look for jobs before or whilst we there my hubby is a long distance lorry driver here in the U.K. and hopes to pursue his career in Calgary. then I found this app and thought I'd join and have any help and advice that we can get, please no sarci comments I'm knew to this and never immigrated before so it's basic for me!!
Thanks to anyone who will and can help


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


cerrinhopkins said:


> Hi new to this thread, me my hubby and 3 little boys are hoping to move to Canada Calgary to make a better life for our boys, we have been in contact with a guy Allen clowes and for a generous amount of money he'll help to get us settled with home job etc I was just wondering if anyone has heard of him or made the move to Canada with his help?! Anyways, I have spoke to a friend of the family and for a fraction of the amount they have said to do it ourselves but the thing is it might be easy for some but we haven't a clue where to start and have been told to come out and experience the country so we're coming out in January do we look for jobs before or whilst we there my hubby is a long distance lorry driver here in the U.K. and hopes to pursue his career in Calgary. then I found this app and thought I'd join and have any help and advice that we can get, please no sarci comments I'm knew to this and never immigrated before so it's basic for me!!
> Thanks to anyone who will and can help


I'll be cautious about giving money to anyone, as this is an easy process.

Where to start?
1- Job Bank - Home AND Truck Drivers (NOC 7411-C) - Calgary Region, Alberta - jobs (local) - Working in Canada
2- Once he's applied for and hopefully offered a job, then the company applies for something called: Labour Market Opinion (LMO)
3- If LMO is positive, then he could apply for a work permit at any port of entry.

Coming over and looking around will help you to overcome the initial fear of moving and might make or break any deal/dream. Immigrating is a huge step forward that requires lots of sacrifices. 

But please, do not give your hard earned money to someone.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## cerrinhopkins (Oct 29, 2013)

Well thank you soo much already, megstar95 I have seen that forum as I was browsing last night but thank you for that when my husband comes home on the weekend we'll go through some the other info thank you both.


----------

